# Leg Shakes When Sitting?



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Yes it's normal. They grow so fast and remember they have not been walking very long. I don't know how long it lasted with Chloe but it didn't last long. Maybe until like three months maybe four.


----------

